# How to use this forum



## A_Skywalker (Apr 9, 2009)

Simply use it to keep track of your bets, betting record, ROI or whatever that will help you. This forum was suggested by @danyy  .

EDIT: Please note that Betting Forum does not verify the information in the threads in this subforum.


----------



## Thoroughbred Expert (Jun 28, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Unne (May 14, 2019)

it's quite easy, u know


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 7, 2020)

Everything looks pretty straightforward, to begin with like any other forum. Not an out of the world thing you see. Participate, share, get help, that's it.


----------



## BFTb2b (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## findbestbets (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks again.


----------



## Value Bet Pick Odds Tips (May 18, 2021)

and my telegram link in bio


----------



## Edwardmoonlight (Jul 31, 2021)

thank u


----------



## abkice (Dec 7, 2022)

Doesn't this win the grand jackpot in the hold n spin feature ???


----------



## niveab5 (Dec 14, 2022)

Thank you for sharing.


----------

